# moulds for G scale brick blocks



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

My next "adventure" is to make brick buildings. I don't know if I am skillful enough but am obsessed with the idea. I wonder if someone can tell me where to buy the moulds for making brick blocks like the ones shown in Linka world?


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm not sure about those, but I've had good luck with the wall section/block molds from Hirst Arts


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Could you use these sheets to help you make your brick pattern?

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=1325

-Jim


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Take a look at richardstacy.com

Larry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The "bricks" mentioned are an extensive system of molds for making castings:

Bricks, stone, timber, roofs....

http://www.linkaworld.com/catalog.htm


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

I always enjoy building with Jig Stone. TrainLi does carry molds. 
http://www.trainli.com/categories/listing/112
Wesley


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, did you find a scale listed anywhere for the Linka World molds?

-Jim


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, found it in the FAQ:

...the Linka moulds are 1/76 scale. 

I like them but small for G.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

jimtyp said:


> Ah, found it in the FAQ:
> 
> ...the Linka moulds are 1/76 scale.
> 
> I like them but small for G.


I agreed, very nice but too small for G scale.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, you could get a 3D printer and make up your own masters, then make molds to cast your pieces!
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

JigStones made a G scale set of brick molds. I didn't find any on E-Bay but you might ask around.
http://www.trainweb.org/girr/tips/tips6/jigstones_tips.html
The samples are all stone, but there are also brick molds.

Harvey C.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Trainli.com has the jigstones molds.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

I have some I am willing to part.

Have to get inventory.


----------

